# Sheepassassin



## RandomElk16

I missed it I guess..

Old Sheep got banned? Last post I saw was a simple Trumpeter Swan post.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

RandomElk16 said:


> I missed it I guess..
> 
> Old Sheep got banned? Last post I saw was a simple Trumpeter Swan post.


I was wondering why I haven seen anything from him.. wonder what he did this time? 
Either way, something tells me he'll be back, if he's not lurking around already. &#129300;


----------



## gander311

Yes, he got banned arguing ("calling names") with a guy on the trumpeter thread. I have his cell number and confirmed via text. 

Stupid thing is, the other guy didn't get banned.


----------



## RandomElk16

gander311 said:


> Yes, he got banned arguing ("calling names") with a guy on the trumpeter thread. I have his cell number and confirmed via text.
> 
> Stupid thing is, the other guy didn't get banned.


I'm not a super Shaun fan- but he was absolutely blasted by a few on every single thread he commented on, yet nothing put that to rest. It goes both ways.

Funny thing is their hate is unwarranted. They don't even know of him other than being informed of his past. I have to be vocal on principle alone that it isn't right (wether he is a punk sometimes or not, he deserves fair treatment).


----------



## Kwalk3

RandomElk16 said:


> I'm not a super Shaun fan- but he was absolutely blasted by a few on every single thread he commented on, yet nothing put that to rest. It goes both ways.
> 
> Funny thing is their hate is unwarranted. They don't even know of him other than being informed of his past. I have to be vocal on principle alone that it isn't right (wether he is a punk sometimes or not, he deserves fair treatment).


I agree with you. However, I'd also wager that his leash was perhaps deservedly shorter than others' due to his history.

I think he added to the forum, even if I often disagree with the tone and tactics. But he is(was) on the 4th or 5th username due to being banned several times previously.


----------



## Airborne

Well, that is too bad. He brought some much needed spice to the forum, maybe a little too hot headed for some but it takes two to tango as they say--shame 

Hey Jed--ya gonna comb through my post history and see if I ever had it out with Sheep? I can't recall--good hunting bud HA!-O,-


----------



## Dunkem

He was given a time out, he will be back.


----------



## Critter




----------



## Kwalk3

Dunkem said:


> He was given a time out, he will be back.


Good to see it's not permanent.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Internets. Serious business.


----------



## taxidermist

So to make sure "WE" don't get banned from the forum, we can't say or call other members names like, Dip Sh!t, Dumb A$$, A$$ Hole, and so many more I can think of? 
OK, I'll refrain from entering such colorful words.


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve gone the rounds with sheep numerous times, and will again in the future, no doubt. He’s a troll, but adds some good things in the process. It’s funny, every time I get to the point here I tell myself that I almost like sheepassassin, he does something to annoy me. 

He’ll be back, and I’m sure there will be a few that still poke the bear. Hopefully their actions are noticed as well.


----------



## RandomElk16

Dang.. He even made a thread but when I clicked it was deleted lol.


----------



## Critter

He made it back just to make that post knowing that he was going back to never never land. 

I saw the post and figured that he was asking to be banned again 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

Anyone want to place wagers on what mysterious username will appear within the next few weeks?


----------



## CPAjeff

Kwalk3 said:


> Anyone want to place wagers on what mysterious username will appear within the next few weeks?


I've wondered how many different usernames he currently operates . . .


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> He made it back just to make that post knowing that he was going back to never never land.
> 
> I saw the post and figured that he was asking to be banned again
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Lol.. So it was pretty raw I am guessing?

:banplease::banplease::banplease::banplease:


----------



## Critter

Lets just say that you don't jab the bear with a stick when both of you are inside the cage.


----------



## CPAjeff

RandomElk16 said:


> Lol.. So it was pretty raw I am guessing?
> 
> :banplease::banplease::banplease::banplease:


I saw it before the ban - pretty raw!


----------



## BPturkeys

I don't think being one or calling one a "Dumb *ss" should be a banning offence. Just try an imagine a world without..."dumb *ss".


----------



## ridgetop

RandomElk16 said:


> Lol.. So it was pretty raw I am guessing?
> 
> :banplease::banplease::banplease::banplease:


It actually thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Catherder

I'm not sure if I thought it was funny or not, but I will say that the dude went out "guns a blazin".


----------



## RandomElk16

I am so sad I missed it.


----------



## RandomElk16

BPturkeys said:


> I don't think being one or calling one a "Dumb *ss" should be a banning offence. Just try an imagine a world without..."dumb *ss".


Red Foreman has dreamt it, but even he knows it's not possible.


----------



## Jedidiah

I want to keep any kind of emotion or judgment out of this post so I'm stating that up front. Just wanted to say that I, and several others, had a lot of problems with sheepassassin before we ever knew who he was. I didn't think to google the tag in his signature until about last month. I am saying this specifically to refute the idea that a bunch of people just had issues with him because of his past. This is all I'm going to say about it.


----------



## Ray

Everyone on here knows what my thoughts are of him and it ain’t because of his past, it’s 100% because of the way he conducts himself. I would bring up his past on occasion because I thought it was funny and will continue to do so when he creates a new account. 

From what he’s told me directly, he’s already got several other accounts on here, so I’m sure he’s already reading this.

Although I’m huge proponent for freedom of speech, I also believe a company (in this case a forum) has every legal right to do business with whomever they please. So, I’m backing the forum on this one.

It’s true, he has a right to express himself however he sees fit, but UWN also has the right block him.


----------



## CPAjeff

Although sheep seems like a troll 99.97% of the time, he does have some pretty funny/salty comebacks and one-liners. He also seems to kill a lot of critters, so he must have a few things figured out!


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

CPAjeff said:


> Although sheep seems like a troll 99.97% of the time, he does have some pretty funny/salty comebacks and one-liners. He also seems to kill a lot of critters, so he must have a few things figured out!


I'll give credit where credit is due, he definitely does kill a lot of critters. Hell, there's been times where I even think I should give him another chance, after he helps someone with some info, but then that troll side of him comes out and I change my mind.


----------



## Critter

Sheeps problem is his attitude with others on the forum and you could also say others attitudes towards him. 

I am actually surprised that the mods let some of his and others post go as long as they did without giving both of the respondents a time out. I just ignored him and the others when they would get into their back and forth that didn't contribute to the discussion other than the comedy of the "Oh yeas" each of them would post.


----------



## Vanilla

Catherder said:


> I'm not sure if I thought it was funny or not, but I will say that the dude went out "*flame-throwers* a blazin".


Fixed it for ya. Dude knew what was coming and hit full send anyway. I wouldn't say it was a dumb move because that would imply he didn't expect the outcome. He got exactly what he wanted.

Shaun has been around here a long time and has operated probably no less than 10 different usernames over that time. It would not be surprising to me if he is posting on this very thread as someone else already. Heck, maybe I am Shaun? Wouldn't shock me in the least...


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> Fixed it for ya. Dude knew what was coming and hit full send anyway. I wouldn't say it was a dumb move because that would imply he didn't expect the outcome. He got exactly what he wanted.
> 
> Shaun has been around here a long time and has operated probably no less than 10 different usernames over that time. It would not be surprising to me if he is posting on this very thread as someone else already. Heck, maybe I am Shaun? Wouldn't shock me in the least...


I knew It!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Heck, maybe I am Shaun? Wouldn't shock me in the least...


I always thought that you were a little bit shady.


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> It would not be surprising to me if he is posting on this very thread as someone else already. Heck, maybe I am Shaun? Wouldn't shock me in the least...


-Ov- Come to think of it, I seem to recall you prominently featuring the same ,uh, adjective in your Grand Finale from UOTF several years ago. :shock:


----------



## gander311

Wait, are you guys saying that since being banned as "sheepassasin" he has already come back with a new name, and been banned yet again?

I'm bummed I missed it if that is the case. I for one like Shaun and what he brings to the forum.


----------



## Vanilla

Catherder said:


> -Ov- Come to think of it, I seem to recall you prominently featuring the same ,uh, adjective in your Grand Finale from UOTF several years ago. :shock:


Dang, good memory! Haha, those were the days. I was young and had a lot more fire in the belly back then. While I show a little more restraint these days, my thoughts and feelings about that person haven't changed at all. 

I'm still laughing. I can't believe anyone remembers that! (Face palm...)


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> I'm still laughing. I can't believe anyone remembers that! (Face palm...)


It isn't a great achievement in memory. That incident was about the last dramatic event over there. Disuse and the spammers peddling Cialis and Viagra were not far behind, at least the infrequent occasions when I stopped by.

Also, variations of said "adjective" (or I guess it is a noun, come to think of it) was as commonly used as the phrase "5 wt" over there. So I could of guessed too and had decent odds of accuracy.


----------



## ridgetop

I do feel the need to address those of you who think it's funny to bring up Shaun's past about a citation he received.


I know several times he has said he made a mistake and paid his dues and the DWR is satisfied with his punishment. 
That's good enough for me. 
I've also had disagreements with him in the past but I would never drag a persons past through the mud over and over again. 
I've definitely lost a lot of respect for a few forum members over this subject. 
BS finger pointing is really classless and you really need to get a life!


----------



## backcountry

Never took the time to look into who he was or what he did. I'll leave that up to the people charged with prosecuting those alleged crimes and assume the process worked from the comments shared.

That said, he doesn't accidentally test the boundaries nor is he a victim. Don't envy the moderators on this one as there really isn't a "good" solution to users like him pushing the envelope for their own entertainment. The cat and mouse game never really ends.


----------



## ridgetop

backcountry said:


> Never took the time to look into who he was or what he did. I'll leave that up to the people charged with prosecuting those alleged crimes and assume the process worked from the comments shared.
> 
> That said, he doesn't accidentally test the boundaries nor is he a victim. Don't envy the moderators on this one as there really isn't a "good" solution to users like him pushing the envelope for their own entertainment. The cat and mouse game never really ends.


Well said.


----------



## Jedidiah

ridgetop said:


> I've definitely lost a lot of respect for a few forum members over this subject.


I feel the saaaaame way.


----------



## RandomElk16

I don't care if people lost respect for me posting this thread. 

I have been very open that Shaun and I have gone back and forth. Shoot someone DM'd me a thread where I went at it with Shaun. Neat. Then guess what? Like adults we moved on. Even DM'd hunt info. Guess what? Might have disagreed in the future too.


What happened far more than him instigating though was something like this:

Shaun- "Yellow"

Someone else: "**** you freaking poacher what would you know about anything other than breaking the law."


It happened over, and over... and over. Few times it was people who joined years after Shaun got in trouble. Would he have gotten himself in some bans just by being Shaun? Probably. I was simply pointing out that continued to happen unprovoked all the time, with no repercussion. It was piddly drama. 

Anywho - I was just curious. It was exciting while it lasted. Back to quackers I guess (which I am awful at).


----------



## weaversamuel76

I also noticed some newer members have over half thier posts connected in some way with sheep but have no repercussions for any of those questionable posts. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

weaversamuel76 said:


> I also noticed some newer members have over half thier posts connected in some way with sheep but have no repercussions for any of those questionable posts.


^^^ Astute observation. I don't think anyone will argue that Shaun shouldn't have been banned for his post. You just don't do what he did and expect anything other than that, and he knew it. No biggie. But if others are allowed to act the way they have been, it makes them feel empowered and entitled to continue to do so. But then again, it isn't my forum.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> ^^^ Astute observation. I don't think anyone will argue that Shaun shouldn't have been banned for his post. You just don't do what he did and expect anything other than that, and he knew it. No biggie. But if others are allowed to act the way they have been, it makes them feel empowered and entitled to continue to do so. But then again, it isn't my forum.


Well put, Shaun.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> Well put, Shaun.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Dang. I thought my post was a pretty funny joke when I typed it out. Now it looks like the joke is on me! Oh well, I've got thick skin.


----------



## Vanilla

Just for the record, I am NOT sheepassassin's alter ego!

Don't ban me mods. Please!!!!! :grin:


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Just for the record, I am NOT sheepassassin's alter ego!
> 
> Don't ban me mods. Please!!!!! :grin:


OK Jr.


----------



## Dunkem

What broke the back on this one was the post I deleted that was directed at one of the mods.


----------



## Ray

Let the record show that anytime I’ve gotten into it with Shaun, he started it with me. I never set out to attack him over nothing, every time we argued, he was being an a$$ towards me or someone else.

What surprises me is how much you guys kiss his butt and defend him. According to you guys, he’s been banned ten times, all before I ever came along. So his demise is his own doing, not mine.

I don’t care how many animals the guy kills, he’s not a nice person and not deserving of my respect. I’m not going to give him a pass because he’s killed big bucks, or because out of twenty posts he might have 2 that we’re helpful and informative. Good riddance I say.


----------



## Jedidiah

Maybe my perspective is a little different from you guys on this. Think of it this way for a minute if you want, don't if you don't, cool either way. But if we know he's got an account on here that he uses specifically to attack people, and other accounts he's using to be his "normal self", why is that being tolerated? 

I started arguing with him over posts where he was a jerk to people, going from zero to 10/10 with insults and defamatory language to everyone who isn't a long time respected member here. I tried to stop but he would post so many things that were so immediately offensive, a few that were encouraging illegal behavior, and then the baseless attacks on new members.

You're right, he probably is one of the people posting on this thread right now and if that is the case the account he was using to attack people should rightfully have gone away.


----------



## Dunkem

OK guys lets let this one fade away---thanks.


edit--top!!


----------



## RandomElk16

Dunkem said:


> OK guys lets let this one fade away---thanks.


----------



## 2full

He is winning just by causing this thread.......


----------



## Dunkem

Thanks Random, my favorite -O,-


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> Let the record show that anytime I've gotten into it with Shaun, he started it with me. I never set out to attack him over nothing, every time we argued, he was being an a$$ towards me or someone else.


https://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/199889-farmington-bay-2.html

A quick search on your forum history, near the top of first page of the results,, completely kills your claim on SA starting it first. In this thread, he was decent and civil until you made your comment directed at him. Post #19. Your second paragraph in the post is antagonizing, hoping to spark a rise out of him, which you got. After that, what else did you expect?

Where I was able to locate 1 instance at the top of the first page, I'm sure there's other times where you continued with the same behavior. It takes 2. Certainly you, as well as other members, aren't as innocent as you want to believe.


----------



## goosefreak

you guys do know that MooseMeat is Shaun too Right!?!?...

Not starting chit with you Shaun, I mean MooseMeat but, your argumentative points are identical twins with Sheeps tactics.. Easy to read...........:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the record show that anytime I've gotten into it with Shaun, he started it with me. I never set out to attack him over nothing, every time we argued, he was being an a$$ towards me or someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/199889-farmington-bay-2.html
> 
> A quick search on your forum history, near the top of first page of the results,, completely kills your claim on SA starting it first. In this thread, he was decent and civil until you made your comment directed at him. Post #19. Your second paragraph in the post is antagonizing, hoping to spark a rise out of him, which you got. After that, what else did you expect?
> 
> How is this antagonistic? It was a joke, that clearly neither of you got. I was saying since he did so well I was going to post up by him to get his sloppy seconds.
> 
> Where I was able to locate 1 instance at the top of the first page, I'm sure there's other times where you continued with the same behavior. It takes 2. Certainly you, as well as other members, aren't as innocent as you want to believe.
Click to expand...

Something tells me you're Shaun, but I'll play along. Clearly you didn't read the thread in it entirety.


----------



## Dunkem

IBTL -O,-


----------



## CPAjeff

It’s going to be a long offseason...

Thank goodness there is rabbit hunting, ice fishing, and weekday streams all to myself!

IBTL2.


----------



## ridgetop

IBTL What does that mean?
I just googled it.
Please don't lock this sucker, you trigger happy SOB's!


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> It's going to be a long offseason...
> 
> Thank goodness there is rabbit hunting, ice fishing, and weekday streams all to myself!
> 
> IBTL2.


There is still elk hunting to be done.

IBTL3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Industrial Base Technology List? That can't be it...


----------



## CPAjeff

I thought it was cities in the state of Utah ...

Ivins Boulder Tooele Logan


----------



## johnnycake

Irritable Bowels Too Loose


----------



## backcountry

johnnycake said:


> Irritable Bowels Too Loose


That's an apocalyptic combination of words. Hope I don't remember my dreams in the morning &#128562;


----------



## johnnycake

30 1/8"


----------



## themockingjaye

Score! Bye sheepshagger :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake

themockingjaye said:


> Score! Bye sheepshagger :mrgreen:


Now now, there's no proof that he was Welsh


----------



## weaversamuel76

This thread is smoking them all out. Everybody can now talk **** about Ol'Sheep now and have no rebuttals, no repercussions, just smug bliss.


----------



## Ray

weaversamuel76 said:


> This thread is smoking them all out. Everybody can now talk **** about Ol'Sheep now and have no rebuttals, no repercussions, just smug bliss.


Don't you mean Ol'moosemeat? He's lurking, he can jump in if he so chooses


----------



## Vanilla

themockingjaye said:


> Score! Bye sheepshagger :mrgreen:


Ha! This made me laugh, and totally not in the way mockingjaye is going to think it did.

Interesting to see the posts that solicit warnings and what don't.

IBTL, for shizzle.


----------



## wyogoob

meh


----------



## Dunkem

Seems like you guys and gals miss him? Like I said LET IT GO!


----------



## BPturkeys

Sheepguy must be laughing his *ss off everyday over this tread. He has achieved the ultimate success as a Troll. Like a terrorist, he only needs a couple of attacks and from there on out the weak of mind treble like a bowl full of Jello. Mission accomplish...good job Sir Sheeps-a-Lot.


----------



## RandomElk16

Dunkem said:


> Seems like you guys and gals miss him?


When it's the offseason, I will. Place gets really slow.

And when it's a week before the hunt and people who didn't scout or have a general elk tag and want locations, I will. lol.

IHOP, or IBTL, or whatever..


----------



## ridgetop

Dunkem said:


> Seems like you guys and gals miss him? Like I said LET IT GO!


Why are you not "letting it go" and keep posting?


----------



## Dunkem

ridgetop said:


> Why are you not "letting it go" and keep posting?


Geeze SORRY Ridge, thought I was doing my mod job> did not mean to bother you.


----------



## johnnycake

Yep, we all should just stop posting on this one.


----------



## johnnycake

Really truly


----------



## johnnycake

Just let it die


----------



## johnnycake

Let it go out on Top


----------



## Vanilla

I’m not giving you the last word!


----------



## johnnycake

Prove it


----------

